# 1919 Excelsior Double bar



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 7, 2017)

Well long story short, I bought this bike a while back and sold it to a friend and ended up buying back. It never had a badge or any holes for a badge. It has the look of a Miami and Elgin combined. I was told its a Michigan City Excelsior. Every Excelsior I have seen has a badge. Still trying to figure this one out. Here is a pic at about 2:30 in the morning right before the California Cartel Meeting. It was bare frame and fork around 10 pm. God I love this motor-bike! I will take more today if it stops raining.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 7, 2017)

Thanks for letting me take it for a spin this past Sunday Joe. Not a real tall frame, but those Tillers make it a comfy rider!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 7, 2017)

Anytime bro!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 7, 2017)

Always nice when a long lost kid comes back to the fold - great bike Joe!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 7, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 7, 2017)

Pics do it no justice.i saw it at the ride and its a sharp ride!


----------



## Cheezer (Feb 8, 2017)

I would be interested in seeing more pic's, serial number would be great, I picked up a similar bike last year, also no head badge, i was told 1917 from someone at Memory Lane, but I was also at a loss as to the maker. It was suggested like yours to be Excelsior, but also Emblem, Peerless, Indian, and other's? Here's a pic of mine.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 8, 2017)

Great bike Cheezer! Here are some quick shots for you. Let me know if you need anymore. The bike is inside my house. The headset hardware on my bike has me baffled. The forks are very Miami. There are mo signs of volcano type fixing at my frame either. My serial mumber is 5 digit and kind of reminds me of early Schwinn font. Oh and the chainstays are very similar to Miami racer. Weird


----------



## Cheezer (Feb 9, 2017)

Hi Joe, thanks for the pic's, here's a photo of my serial, looks very similar. I think that mine has the wrong forks so no help there.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 9, 2017)

Ill take pics of the seat and chain stays and rear dropouts etc.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Feb 13, 2017)

Those tillers look perfect on that frame!  Very cool


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 14, 2017)

It originally came with Tillers, Davis pedals and Motorcycle spec. Saddle.


----------

